# norwegian forest cats



## jenny armour

the boys getting bigger


----------



## Taylorbaby

so cute!! :laugh:


----------



## jenny armour

thank you, and although i say it myself i think they're cute too.


----------



## happysaz133

I love them! Black and whites are my favourite


----------



## jenny armour

thank you for that, but troy on the left is actually a black smoke and white although you cant see in this picture, as its more around his neck area, and torre is a blue and white


----------



## happysaz133

Oh sorry! I think its the angle my laptop screen is at, they both look black  well they are both stunning. I love their patterns.


----------



## LisaC1985

I've never seen norwegian forest cats, they are LOVELY!


----------



## harrys_mum

wow, so stunning,
cant keep my eyes off them,
wish you lived near me and id be round all the time,
michelle x


----------



## jenny armour

harrys_mum said:


> wow, so stunning,
> cant keep my eyes off them,
> wish you lived near me and id be round all the time,
> michelle x


and you would be most welcome


----------



## jenny armour

LisaC1985 said:


> I've never seen norwegian forest cats, they are LOVELY!


yes they are a lovely breed and i have five of them. you will see lots of them on here, getting to be quite a popular breed


----------



## tylow

Lovely photo of your gorgeous boys


----------



## jenny armour

thank you tylow, sometimes its like looking in a mirror when they are sitting together like that


----------



## colliemerles

_its lovely seeing updates of your boys, they are growing so quickly, they are stunning..,_


----------



## coral.

They are beautiful they look like twins, very nice


----------



## jenny armour

coral. said:


> They are beautiful they look like twins, very nice


well they are well almost like two bookends lol


----------



## Cats cats cats

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: how old are your boys now ? They look pretty big too  Do they love each other , my boys do , its sooooo cute


----------



## jenny armour

valeriewhiteside said:


> :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: how old are your boys now ? They look pretty big too  Do they love each other , my boys do , its sooooo cute


hi val. torre and troy are 5 1/2 month old now, born on 3.9.11. they have enormous paws but still seem small next to the other cats.
they adore each other and its lovely to see them playing and sleeping together. great to have two together, dont know what i was missing.
harry has been a different cat since i had the kittens


----------



## ukdave

I want them!! <3


----------



## Cats cats cats

jenny armour said:


> hi val. torre and troy are 5 1/2 month old now, born on 3.9.11. they have enormous paws but still seem small next to the other cats.
> they adore each other and its lovely to see them playing and sleeping together. great to have two together, dont know what i was missing.
> harry has been a different cat since i had the kittens


Awww bless them   It's lovely having two isn't it  Can't remember if i told you but we were actually only meant to be getting one !!! we went to look at little wolfgang , the black boy , but when we saw stripey , couldn't choose so had to take them both   

If i ever wanted another kitten, i would definitely get a pair again  

your boys are gorgeous :001_tt1: :001_tt1: How much do they weigh now ?


----------



## ChinaBlue

Pretty damn adorable really!


----------



## jenny armour

i think they're adorable too.
val i dont know how much they weigh. when they had the ear mites which must have been about a month ago now, troy weighed 2.6 grams and torre 2.3 they would have been about 4 1/2 months old then


----------



## jenny armour

jenny armour said:


> i think they're adorable too.
> val i dont know how much they weigh. when they had the ear mites which must have been about a month ago now, troy weighed 2.6 grams and torre 2.3 they would have been about 4 1/2 months old then


what am i saying they are 2.6 and 2.3 kilos respectively that sounds more like it. why cant we go back to pounds lol


----------

